# Is UltraSurf safe?



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

UltraSurf

It hides your IP to allow you to view videos that can't be accessed in Canada (or wherever you live). Is installing this safe? legal? I don't know much about IPs and proxys and such, but it seems like this would 'open' your computer in a way. (But I also really want to view some American-only videos).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Just installed it with FireFox; seems to function. However, it does not work with any other browser, as the program (excluding the .xpi file for FireFox only) is Windows only.


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

you says its for videos, but this work for other sites that block foreign ip addresses (such as pandora)?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

This will work for any site. It is an anonymous proxy server so it assigns you a random IP address, that won't necessarily be from the US. That means, just because you use it, you aren't guaranteed to be able to access US only sites. However, more often than not, you will get US addresses. I've never tried the Firefox plugin, but I have used the executable version quite often.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been wondering about this proxy stuff, but I don't care about US IPs. In fact a US IP would do me no good.

I'm interested in proxying (?) a UK IP so I can watch video material from Britain (BBC, Telegraph, ITV) which is only available to UK addresses.

Is there a way to select a UK IP?


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Would it work in the other way though, like blocking videos that are Canada-only (such as on ctv.ca)?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

lily18 said:


> Would it work in the other way though, like blocking videos that are Canada-only (such as on ctv.ca)?


Only if the proxy used is non-transparent (and those aren't always easy to come by, least in terms of 'free')


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Lars said:


> Just installed it with FireFox; seems to function. However, it does not work with any other browser, as the program (excluding the .xpi file for FireFox only) is Windows only.


If you know what proxy address and port it uses, you can use it on any browser (any that let you plugin proxy information under connection). 

If you google free proxy server, you'll see plenty, but most are blacklisted by sites that check for region, or are transparent (meaning even though you're behind a proxy a site could generally see which region you come from).


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been using HotSpot Shield with Safari and it works well.

Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

DDKD726 said:


> I've been using HotSpot Shield with Safari and it works well.
> 
> Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree





> 1. Privacy Policy
> 
> We believe strongly in providing you notice of how we collect and use data, including personally identifiable information, from the Site. *Therefore, we have adopted a Privacy Policy, linked from the bottom of each page of this Site, to which you should refer to fully understand how we collect and use information.* You understand that through your use of this Site or the Services, you consent to the collection and use (as set forth in the Privacy Policy) of this information, including the transfer of this information to or from the United States for storage, processing and use by AnchorFree.


Yet its no where to be found on the site, as I was trying to find a stipulation that they are allowed to use your browsing habits in marketing research and what not. Basically your privacy may be secured from the sites you visit, but not their affiliates.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

If anyone is curious, this is part of UltraSurf's privacy policy (since people rarely read them)



> (1) Web Server Logs.
> 
> When you visit our Website, we may track information to administer the site and analyze its usage. Examples of information we may track include:
> 
> ...


----------

